# Replacement Wheels



## lostmymind (Dec 15, 2011)

Are there any good wheel companies that make wheels in this crazy bolt pattern? It's starting to look like the only option is going to be CCW.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Check Discount Tire Direct and TireRack. I have a set of nice-looking and fairly lightweight 16" winter alloys from DTD.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Right now its at the point where you have to either have blanks custom drilled, or wait another year or two.


----------



## lostmymind (Dec 15, 2011)

sciphi said:


> Check Discount Tire Direct and TireRack. I have a set of nice-looking and fairly lightweight 16" winter alloys from DTD.


I was thinking something along the lines of Volks or G-Games



Smurfenstein said:


> Right now its at the point where you have to either have blanks custom drilled, or wait another year or two.


Yeah and the only place I can think of off the top of my head that makes really nice stuff is CCW. Just gonna be some major coin


----------



## 72oly300 (Apr 9, 2011)

Is the Sonic the same as the Cruze - bolt pattern, etc.??


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

72oly300 said:


> Is the Sonic the same as the Cruze - bolt pattern, etc.??


Yes, and thats why most of us are opting for the 1-2 year wait to allow the Sonic to give us more variety on choosing our rims.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

ive checked into nice rims,unlike everyone else wanting sparcos lol,works will make rims,team dynamcies rotiform,bbs,ccw,and all of them will do custom so its gonna cost cheapest was the team dynamices but he wants me to send credit card info through email so its kinda weird,rotiform had some alright priceing at 300 a wheel and works was 900 a wheel so hope that helps.really just email every wheel company and see what they say,im gonna get rotiform ooo and there is forgester like on the r miller cruze and vip modular will do rims aswell there are choices just everyone thinks tirerack is gonna have good rims


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

The thing is, a lot of people are looking for like 1,200-1,500 for a set of wheels AND tires. 300 a wheel would need like 10 dollar tires, and 900 would be too much.


----------



## lostmymind (Dec 15, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> The thing is, a lot of people are looking for like 1,200-1,500 for a set of wheels AND tires. 300 a wheel would need like 10 dollar tires, and 900 would be too much.


Such is the problem with nice wheels. Even if they weren't custom, still looking at a few hundred per wheel. I'll see how much I can get the CCW for from my old shop since we were dealers. They usually gave us decent pricing


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Just checked Discount Tire and they only have one available for our car.. Atleast they are 18s but i am not too sure what to think of the rims... I would want to see how they look in person. I may pass by there sometime next week.

Just discovered wheelsnext.com HUGGGE selection on wheels and they offer wheel and tire packages with free shiping and all the hardware. Thankfully they are local here in Miami so looks like i am getting wheels pretty soon .


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I sent an e-mail out to MSR last night. And apparently their type 045(the one I might get for my car), Is being released for the Cruze right now.

MSR web-site: MSR

carID Price ($180.00 per wheel): MSR - 045 - Wheels - MSR 045


----------



## ShyEco (Dec 14, 2011)

You can always pic up a wheel spacer that changes the bolt pattern to something more common. May run the risk of the wheels sticking out at that point though and look Stance


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Smurfenstein said:


> I sent an e-mail out to MSR last night. And apparently their type 045(the one I might get for my car), Is being released for the Cruze right now.
> 
> MSR web-site: MSR
> 
> carID Price ($180.00 per wheel): MSR - 045 - Wheels - MSR 045


Oh wow.... Now i can't pick those lol. Nice taste man, those would look bad ass, what color your getting them?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

personally,im gonna get some rotiforms just because they look sick and there so far the cheapest


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Oh wow.... Now i can't pick those lol. Nice taste man, those would look bad ass, what color your getting them?


I'm going black with machined lip once i get the money for them lol


----------



## lostmymind (Dec 15, 2011)

ShyEco said:


> You can always pic up a wheel spacer that changes the bolt pattern to something more common. May run the risk of the wheels sticking out at that point though and look Stance


Stanced cars are lame!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

If you wait some ShyEco there will be more selection lol. But so far i have actually found alot of wheels available at different sites.


----------



## ShyEco (Dec 14, 2011)

I refuse to look into any rims that are heavier than the stockers, I'm afraid that only knock offs and heavy rims will come into fruition :/


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/view...cmd=VIDESC&index=7&nav=SEARCH&nid=11097613003 


Anyone know if these would fit the cruze


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=280794134314&cmd=VIDESC&index=7&nav=SEARCH&nid=11097613003
> 
> 
> Anyone know if these would fit the cruze


NOPE, you need 5x105mm


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I have an idea, time to PM a Mod!!!


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> personally,im gonna get some rotiforms just because they look sick and there so far the cheapest


Which style and what specs are you going with?


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

lostmymind said:


> Stanced cars are lame!


Because stock suspension and poor fitting wheels are awesome!


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

I was planning on Work Meister S1Rs, but my quote was $810, yes that's per wheel but in the end you gotta pay to play. I also got a quote on Emotion CR Ultimates at 560 for silver 710 for other colors all prices include custom PCD price. Specs I was thinking, would need to take better measurements:
S1R-18x8.5 +45 w/225/45/18 tires
CR- 18.8.5 +47 w/ same tire as above.
I figure at stock height this will put me right at the edge, so fenders will need to be rolled and car lowered. Yes this would make my car "stanced". I hate people calling it that, but I like a nice flush setup with no rubbing. 
Oh and those wanting 18s, tires are gonna end up being over $500 alone.

Here's a chop I did with them, obviously lip and concavity would be slightly different.
S1R








Emotion CR


----------



## lostmymind (Dec 15, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> Because stock suspension and poor fitting wheels are awesome!


Better than having poor fitting wheels with tires that are stretched, have less contact patch and are so close to your fender that one wrong bump and you are cutting into it


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

I've seen a lot of those Wheels in person and if you was any kind of a dish on those Meisters or a concave face on the Emotions it not going to happen with that high of an offset. I'd personally go with a +25 or +30 on a 8.5" wheel.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

lostmymind said:


> Better than having poor fitting wheels with tires that are stretched, have less contact patch and are so close to your fender that one wrong bump and you are cutting into it


Why do stretched tires have to have less of a contact patch? On my 240 I'm stretching tires that are 70mm wider than the stock size, 205 on 16x7 vs 275 on 18x11 without any rubbing slammed...


----------



## lostmymind (Dec 15, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> Why do stretched tires have to have less of a contact patch? On my 240 I'm stretching tires that are 70mm wider than the stock size, 205 on 16x7 vs 275 on 18x11 without any rubbing slammed...


I should clarify. If you stretch tires VW style where you take a 215 tire and stretch it on a 9 inch wheel you have less contact patch. If you take a much wider tire and stretch it on a much wider wheel, you will still have a decent contact patch but still lose some of the advantage of having an unstretched setup. If it works for you, hey, that's all that matters. I'm not a fan of it and around here it is done very tastelessly. I've seen some cars where it looks decent but I still don't like it. I like you. You question everything and seem like you have a lot of solid knowledge. I approve! :th_salute:


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I wouldn't mind slamming my Cruze and stretching out my tires but with the amount of potholes wher ei live


----------



## lostmymind (Dec 15, 2011)

iKermit said:


> I wouldn't mind slamming my Cruze and stretching out my tires but with the amount of potholes wher ei live


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

i forget what there called but its the f spoke off the tjin cruze but 18x8.5 with a et30,or get some blqs


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> I've seen a lot of those Wheels in person and if you was any kind of a dish on those Meisters or a concave face on the Emotions it not going to happen with that high of an offset. I'd personally go with a +25 or +30 on a 8.5" wheel.


I haven't really took good measurements yet, but the rough ones I did take an 8.5" rim at a +45 will be 19mm further out which is about where the fender line begins. Obviously this will tuck with the extra - camber from lowering, thats why I need to lower my car and take measurements before I actually order my wheels. Especially dropping that kind of money on them. If the wheels are flush with the - camber only coming from the drop I'll be happy though, don't need a 3" lip or anything haha.

And I agree with skilz stretched tires don't give you less contact patch a 205 tire is still a 205 tire whether on a 6.5" rim or 8" rim. Now I also agree that a 205 or 195 stretched to a 8.5 or 9" rim is more risky and unsafe.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

lostmymind said:


> View attachment 3147


Srs Kermit is srs. Slamming my Cruze means less suspension, lower car, potholes to destroy my front bumper. And i have a bad back, come at me bro.


Im good.


----------



## lostmymind (Dec 15, 2011)

FatKidsCruze said:


> I haven't really took good measurements yet, but the rough ones I did take an 8.5" rim at a +45 will be 19mm further out which is about where the fender line begins. Obviously this will tuck with the extra - camber from lowering, thats why I need to lower my car and take measurements before I actually order my wheels. Especially dropping that kind of money on them. If the wheels are flush with the - camber only coming from the drop I'll be happy though, don't need a 3" lip or anything haha.
> 
> And I agree with skilz stretched ti*res don't give you less contact patch a 205 tire is still a 205 tire whether on a 6.5" rim or 8" rim. * Now I also agree that a 205 or 195 stretched to a 8.5 or 9" rim is more risky and unsafe.


Do not agree here


----------



## lostmymind (Dec 15, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Srs Kermit is srs. Slamming my Cruze means less suspension, lower car, potholes to destroy my front bumper. And i have a bad back, come at me bro.
> 
> 
> Im good.


Dude...I seriously lol'd at this. Quality


----------



## lostmymind (Dec 15, 2011)

Drift Japan » Car Parts » Hipari Tire

^ 2nd Paragraph. First sentence. Boom! :go:


----------



## ShyEco (Dec 14, 2011)

Sorry for the delay, I had to bust out my AutoCad skills on this one, took awhile to get the precise measurements.

You only have so much material to work with. When the tire is on a properly sized rims, the threads will lie flat. If you stretch them the tire rounds out, as illustrated.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

I always use Online Wheel & Tyre Fitment calculator. Offset and Tyre Stretch whenever I'm doing fitment calculations. I like using the specs from the car pictured below because it has a pretty decent fitment and stance. Its lowered on coilovers and has 19x8.5 +42 wheels wrapped in 245/35/19 rubber and claims to have no rubbing issues. Based off those specs it you can run a more aggressive fitting wheel with a mildly stretched tire and have the same clearance, for example a 18x9 +30 wheel wrapped in a 225/45/18 tire.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

ShyEco said:


> Sorry for the delay, I had to bust out my AutoCad skills on this one, took awhile to get the precise measurements.
> 
> You only have so much material to work with. When the tire is on a properly sized rims, the threads will lie flat. If you stretch them the tire rounds out, as illustrated.


/end thread with autocad pictures

LMAO


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

lostmymind said:


> Do not agree here


I guess my statement was pretty vague 205 on stretched on an 8" rim would not yield a smaller contact patch, at least that could be measured using a standard tape or by driving. I could see an extreme stretch like a 205 on a 9 or 9.5" resulting in a smaller contact patch, but that kind of stretch is also unsafe and it looks plain stupid.


----------



## lostmymind (Dec 15, 2011)

FatKidsCruze said:


> I guess my statement was pretty vague 205 on stretched on an 8" rim would not yield a smaller contact patch, at least that could be measured using a standard tape or by driving. I could see an extreme stretch like a 205 on a 9 or 9.5" resulting in a smaller contact patch, but that kind of stretch is also unsafe and it looks plain stupid.


Nice clarification and yes that does make more sense now


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Lets say I get an 18x8 rim with non stretch tire. How thick of a tire before I start getting into a rubbing issue if I had pedders coilovers on my car??


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> Lets say I get an 18x8 rim with non stretch tire. How thick of a tire before I start getting into a rubbing issue if I had pedders coilovers on my car??


run a 235 45 and you wont have any issues


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> Lets say I get an 18x8 rim with non stretch tire. How thick of a tire before I start getting into a rubbing issue if I had pedders coilovers on my car??


Just like i suggested in my last post, use www.willtheyfit.com to help you calculate all your fitment concerns. You can either start with taking measurements off your own car to check for clearence or looking at other people's specs who have already lowered their car and run aftermarket wheels/tires, i suggest doing both.

Depending on what offset wheels you use and how much you lower the car, you _could _use 255's but you'd probably get better overall performance out of a 245 since you its only a 8" wheel.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What would a 215/45 look on an 8"?

I don't want crazy stretch, but I hate bulgy tires too, and on WTF.com(xD Initials are awesome sometimes) it doesn't look like too severe of a stretch.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

215s would look pretty blocky/squared up, 215 is 8.46" of contact on an 8" rim. The kind of look I like on my tire.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> I always use Online Wheel & Tyre Fitment calculator. Offset and Tyre Stretch whenever I'm doing fitment calculations. I like using the specs from the car pictured below because it has a pretty decent fitment and stance. Its lowered on coilovers and has 19x8.5 +42 wheels wrapped in 245/35/19 rubber and claims to have no rubbing issues. Based off those specs it you can run a more aggressive fitting wheel with a mildly stretched tire and have the same clearance, for example a 18x9 +30 wheel wrapped in a 225/45/18 tire.


BTW thanks for this post skilz, checking those specs my original wheel sizes would have looked terrible. 18x9 +30 or 18x8.5 +25 is looking like a better fit, after checking that site and looking at the pic. Truly a helpful post thanks again.


----------

